# Before and After m/u and dramatic look from my exam



## Chelsea (Oct 13, 2005)

vivienne before:





Vivienne after:


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 13, 2005)

Love the eyes on the first model.


----------



## User67 (Oct 13, 2005)

LOVE the eyeliner on the second model. I love dramatically lined eyes!


----------



## lover* (Oct 13, 2005)

Totally well done!


----------



## user3 (Oct 13, 2005)

You did a great job on both! That before and after  is very good! You did a great job on the whole m/u look and a super job on the foundation!!!


----------



## pinkrevolver (Oct 13, 2005)

OMG! the Asian model before n after looks are too dramatic! you did an amaaaaaazing job!


----------



## colormust (Oct 13, 2005)

they are very nice...so how was your score?  : D


----------



## vampygirl (Oct 13, 2005)

You are so talented!  *sigh* I'll never have those skills.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 13, 2005)

I love both of those looks! Great job, I'm sure you got an excellent score!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 13, 2005)

wow! very pretty looks. i love how you made the asian chick's eyes stand out so much after makeup!!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 14, 2005)

whoa chels! the 2nd one looks GREAT!


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 14, 2005)

The Asian model looks fabulous!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 14, 2005)

wow... I'm going to have to agree with everyone and say that you're asian model looks SO GOOD!! you made her eyes look HUGE and pretty! and her skin looks amazing


----------



## capytan (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes I agree, great job! Especially the 2nd one. Which foundation did you use?


----------



## xiahe (Oct 14, 2005)

I ♥♥♥ the smokey eye look on the Asian model!


----------



## Midgard (Oct 14, 2005)

Perfect! That's so amazing, how makeup can change faces!


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 14, 2005)

the foundation was biotherm w/ mac select coverup and YSL TE


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 14, 2005)

fabulous job.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 14, 2005)

Is the Asian woman wearing the reddish jacket and the one wearing the green shirt the same person?


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 14, 2005)

loves it! you did an awsome job


----------



## Jaim (Oct 14, 2005)

Both are fantastic! I love how a little makeup can bring out someone's beauty.


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 14, 2005)

yup its the same person


----------



## user4 (Oct 17, 2005)

omg, the second model looks totally different. love the look!!!


----------



## anniewayz (Oct 22, 2005)

could you please re-upload the pictures, i don't think makeupalley allows directlinking.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh! I wanna see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hotlink problems?


----------

